# Not a trailer but acts the same



## kjames (Aug 22, 2013)

So this is a odd way to do it but the conditions prevail! So I am trying to come up with a drag setup to place my boat on to drag it down a five mile abandoned dirt road. I'm thinking some thick smooth plastic about two ft wider than the boat and about eight foot long. The front of the boat I will make a sort of harness to then attach it to the rear of the fourwheeler. So come on with the ideas


----------



## Johny25 (Aug 22, 2013)

What about transom mounted wheels that un-pin and fold up when you get there? 
https://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=https://www.mailspeedmarine.com/photo/16038313/8127e83cb2055ae6b9e6ea83d59a8773/16038313_1.jpg&imgrefurl=https://www.mailspeedmarine.com/inflatable-dinghy-spares/waveline/folding-transom-mounted-rubber-launching-wheels.bhtml&usg=__jaEjC_Z-duxYbz0Xp1FVvYTzW3Q=&h=738&w=600&sz=36&hl=en&start=16&sig2=JXBIlQdF3wJMMAWaEGwTdQ&zoom=1&tbnid=EM23EAQuddzXLM:&tbnh=141&tbnw=115&ei=LlYWUvndOoaviAKvk4GoDA&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dwheels%2Bmounted%2Bto%2Btransom%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26rls%3Dorg.mozilla:en-USfficial%26channel%3Ds%26hl%3Den-US%26tbm%3Disch&itbs=1&sa=X&ved=0CEoQrQMwDw


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Aug 22, 2013)

Boat size and hull type?


----------



## Wallijig (Aug 22, 2013)

If small boat I would get game cart used for hauling big game in and out of remote areas. Modify if needed. 
They sit up nice and high and have big tires if come across ruts. Plus they break down to small pieces for storage and transport when no using them.

This looks cool too could pull this with quad, but I would put bicycle tires on it.
https://www.boatracingfacts.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=42344&stc=1&d=1303568067


----------



## Colbyt (Aug 22, 2013)

Four wheeler. Dirt road. Storage factor unknown. I revert to my rural past and think sled, two runners with a wood top. 

A neighbor move an 8x10 shed 12 blocks (late at night) this way in the city not many years ago. Admittedly the runners were a bit rough after the trip.


----------



## kjames (Aug 29, 2013)

The imagination can run wild I like the fold up wheels


----------



## earl60446 (Aug 29, 2013)

5 miles is pretty far, I would get some wheels under it somehow and support the front up in the air
Tim


----------



## jethro (Aug 30, 2013)

What's the reason you can't use a trailer? Too muddy? If the boat is light enough maybe get some sheets of plywood and make a skid?


----------



## kjames (Aug 30, 2013)

So running up to Canada to a special lake to camp for the week and trying to figure out a way to be light, it's hard on trailers and and not passable with vehicles have to quad in


----------



## kjames (Aug 30, 2013)

Ultimately will have to use some sort of wheeled apparatuses but would like to leave the trailer with the truck since its 1400 miles back home, would like to haul the two rangers on a flat trailer with boat on a ladder rack


----------

